# Does commercial electric kitchen equipment require certification (UL or other) according to IBC?



## Tamara (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I am currently working on a F&B project in the Venetian Macau, which follows IBC.  Our kitchen is fully electrical, NO GAS. The restaurant will have a Chinese kitchen. As such, we have some equipment to be custom made here in china, they are able to provide HK and CE certifications but do not have UL. 

According to some of the guys at Venetian, IBC states ALL kitchen equipment (electrical & gas) require UL (or equivalent) certification. I have spoken with our 3rd party Fire Consultant who has confirmed IBC 2009 requires only Gas appliances, Hoods and Fire suppression systems need UL Certification. (which is understandable)

Furthermore, I found in 2018 IMC the code 917.1: Cooking Appliances
"Commercial electric cooking appliances shall be listed and labeled in accordance with UL 197." (which actually refers to electric appliances under 600V)

What does that mean,"listed and labeled" ?
Does anyone have any insight regarding this issue?

Any kind of input is welcome!
Cheers


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome!!

Long distance questioner 

Give it a day or two for replies


----------



## mark handler (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.ul.com/marks/
This link will lead you to "listed and labeled" information


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2017)

We all default to " must be listed and labelled and installed per", but for cooking equipment, I would think the IBC would be fairly silent...2012 IMC requires Commercial electric to be UL 197....You could call it IBC as the IMC is a reference, but I believe the intent has been for it all to be listed...


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2017)

Listed for commercial use


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2017)

The 2003 IMC did not get into specific fuel sources (electric or gas), but does say listed and labelled...


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2017)

Is there an electrical code to consider?


----------



## VillageInspector (Nov 2, 2017)

I would think this is covered in NEC


----------



## mark handler (Nov 2, 2017)

Appliances
All household and commercial appliance brands test and certify their products for product safety and electromagnetic compatibility.

UL 73 Electric Motor-Operated Appliances
UL 197 Commercial Electric Cooking Appliances
UL 471 Commercial Refrigerators and Freezers
UL 499 Electric Heating Appliances
UL 541 Refrigerated Vending Machines
UL 763 Motor-Operated Commercial Food Preparing Machines
UL 859 Household Electric Personal Grooming Appliances
UL 923 Microwave Cooking Appliances
UL 1026 Electric Household Cooking and Food Serving Appliances
UL 1431 Personal Hygiene and Healthcare Appliances
UL 1727 Commercial Electric Personal Grooming Appliances
UL 1951 Electric Plumbing Accessories
UL 60335-1 Household and Similar Electrical Appliances
CSA C22.2 NO. 63 Household Refrigerators and Freezers
CSA C22.2 NO. 64 Household Cooking and Liquid-Heating Appliances
CSA C22.2 No.109 Commercial Electric Cooking Appliances
CSA C22.2 NO. 120 Refrigeration Equipment
CSA C22.2 NO. 150 Microwave Ovens
CSA C22.2 NO. 167 Household Dishwashers
CSA C22.2 NO. 168 Commercial Dishwashers
CSA C22.2 NO. 195 Motor-Operated Food Processing Appliances (Household and Commercial)
CSA C22.2 NO. 221 Electrically Heated Hobby and Educational Type Kilns
No E60335-1/4E Household and similar electrical appliances – Safety – Part 1: General requirements
No E60335-2-6 Part 2-6: Particular requirements for stationary cooking ranges, hobs, ovens and similar appliances
No E60335-2-16 Part 2-16: Particular Requirements for Food Waste Disposers
No E60335-2-25 Part 2-25: Particular requirements for microwave ovens
No E60335-2-32 Part 2: Particular requirements for massage appliances
No E60335-2-36 Part 2-36: Particular requirements for commercial electric cooking ranges, ovens, hobs, and hob elements
No E60335-2-37 Part 2-37: Particular requirements for commercial electric deep fat fryers
No E60335-2-38 Part 2-38: Particular requirements for commercial electric griddles and griddle grills
No E60335-2-39 Part 2-39: Particular requirements for commercial electric multi-purpose cooking pans
No E60335-2-42 Part 2-42: Particular requirements for commercial electric forced convection ovens, steam cookers and steam-convection ovens
No E60335-2-47 Part 2-47: Particular Requirements for Commercial Electric Boiling Pans
No E60335-2-48 Part 2-48: Particular requirements for commercial electric grillers and toasters
No E60335-2-49 Part 2-49: Particular Requirements for Commercial Electric Hot Cupboards
No E60335-2-50 Part 2-50: Particular Requirements for Commercial Electric Bains-Marie
No E60335-2-52 Part 2-52: Particular requirements for oral hygiene appliances
No E60335-2-64 Part 2-64: Particular Requirements for Commercial Electric Kitchen Machines
No E60335-2-76 Part 2-76: Particular requirements for electric fence energizers
No E60335-2-82 Part 2-82: Particular requirements for amusement machines and personal service machines


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Listed for commercial use


----------

